# Music for a Northeastern Snowstorm



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey y'all in the Northeast United States, what is your favorite CD or vinyl for listening while this snowstorm finishes up and while someone else clears your snow away? Remember that snow is a good sound absorber, the neighbors will not be able to hear, so you can really crank it up today and LISTEN LOUD! _(Naturally, we are hoping no one is undergoing any serious hardship as a result of the storm.)_

What CD or vinyl are you going to enjoy today?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would think Jimmy Buffett nailed this one.

*Changes in Latitudes, Changes in Attitudes*

Boy, it's sure nice to live in Florida this time of year :sn:! Anybody up for a Margaritta :bigsmile:?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I have family in Connecticut who are starting to dig out from under almost 3 feet of fresh snow. Thinking about all you Shacksters up that way, hoping you have power and warmth and health and a happy weekend!

At this moment, I am considering the wonders of mother nature and thinking about the beach, where I would far rather be than in that snowstorm with you right now -- listening to *Some Kind of Nature,* from *Plastic Beach*, by the Gorillaz.:sn:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Next, *Super Duper Rescue Heads,* by Deerhoof. If I had super powers, it would be *ME TO THE RESCUE,* and I would sure zap my way out there and help out:bigsmile:!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Now, wishing you a *CLEAR PLANET BLUE AND GREEN,* listening to *Topaz,* by the B-52's.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

We truly wish the best for you and yours, *We Are One,* by Buckethead & Friends.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Listening to some Abstract Rapture and some In Flames as I type :yikes:. No point to shovel now, way to windy, 90 to 100kph (oups, 55 to 60mph).

But this is nothing, I'll always will remember this one.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

This one is a little corny, but it's a great song, *I'll Stand By You* with my shovel, or preferably my snowblower, or - even better - my showplow (by The Pretenders).


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Now a tune that works on any day when there is a lot of hard work or shoveling or whatever to be faced: *I don't want to work, I want to bang on the drum all day, I don't want to play, I just want to bang on the drum all day,* the always upbeat *Bang The Drum All Day,* by Todd Rundgren.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

yoda13 said:


> Listening to some Abstract Rapture and some In Flames as I type :yikes:. No point to shovel now, way to windy, 90 to 100kph (oups, 55 to 60mph).
> 
> But this is nothing, I'll always will remember this one.


Hey, good one, *In Flames* is playing here in Lincoln NE tonight, thinking of going to see them. Their music will definitely warm you up! Cheers, stay warm!:sn:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Of course, it is warm in *California* (Joni Mitchell) - *California, I'm Coming Home.*


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Gotta sign off, truly wishing all of you out there the very best, *and may you stay Forever Young* (this version by The Pretenders). Be warm and healthy!


----------

